# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  BotHunter - кто хочет потестить?

## Rene-gad

> BotHunter is a passive network monitoring tool designed to recognize the communication patterns of malware-infected computers within your network perimeter.  Using an advanced infection-dialog-based event correlation engine (patent pending), BotHunter represents the most in-depth network-based malware infection diagnosis system available today.


http://www.bothunter.net/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

я так понял это какой-то фильтр пакетов с каким-то своим алгоритмом анализа этих самых пакетов?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> http://www.bothunter.net/


Ерунда это все, не сказать хуже - плагиат. "Создатели" просто взяли обычный SNORT (есть такой знаменитый универсальный детектор атак с языком описания правил), сделали вокруг него GUI обертку на JAVA + подложили базу правил, которая в теории должна что-то детектировать. Зачем так сложно - неясно, но главное - чем лучше этот продукт обычного SNORT (кроме расчитанного на "домохозяйку" инсталлятора) - совершенно неясно. В остальном все тривиально - сетевой сниффер в виде стандартной LibPCap захватывает пакеты, ядро SNORT их изучает, обертка на JAVA периодически рефрешит результаты и показывает их в виде таблички. Само ядро SNORT лежит в подкаталоге этого продукта в чистом виде

----------


## DVi

Ну почему же "плагиат"? Они честно пишут:



> BotHunter consists of a correlation engine that is driven by a customized and augmented release of Snort version 2


Чем лучше Снорта? Наличием ГУЯ, как минимум  :Smiley:

----------

